# Looking for a good shooter, multiplayer game...



## kafene (Dec 30, 2003)

I've been playing StarCraft Broodwars for a few years now and I'd like to try something else now. I want a good multiplayer first person shooter game. Is Ghost Recon what I'm looking for?  I tried a demo of Unreal Tournament 2004 and it just wasn't for me. I'm looking for something more like "Counter Strike-ish".

What games should I consider for my Mac OSX machine? (BTW, I have a dual 1.25 w/ 1.5 Gigs of RAM. I sure hope I don't need more than that?)


Thanks!
kafene.


----------



## iMacLover (Dec 30, 2003)

Rainbow Six 3 Raven shield is out for the Mac I believe.  Just released 19th of December.

I'm thinking of getting it.

http://www.apple.com/games/trailers/ravenshield/


----------



## Pippin (Dec 30, 2003)

Truley a fantastic game! Forget Halo - This and Ghost Recon are my all time Favs now. Its well worth the £45 i payed for it, even if i was getting ripped off in John Lewis.


----------



## naodx (Dec 30, 2003)

Ghost Recon is a great game, me and my brother and friend play it from time to time, but the one that we really love is Medal of Honor.

It is a very addictive game that we never seem to get tired of playing.

Rainbow Six does look pretty enticing as well.


----------



## kafene (Dec 31, 2003)

iMacLover said:
			
		

> Rainbow Six 3 Raven shield is out for the Mac I believe.  Just released 19th of December.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/games/trailers/ravenshield/



Just read some reviews of the Rainbow Six 3 game. I think I found my next addiction.. Thanks!

kafene.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 31, 2003)

I know you tried Unreal 2004 (maybe you meant 2003? didn't know they have a 2004 demo for mac).  But try the classic Unreal Tourny, it rocks!


----------



## Damrod (Dec 31, 2003)

Some oldies but goldies (although no tactical shooter stuff like CS):

Quake 3 Arena
Doom II <-- uber-old, but is fun to play it every once in a while. ;-)
Unreal Tournament (or maybe the newer Version, Unreal Tournement 2003)
Halo <-- great multiplayer game, is fun as hell


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

There's a mod for the original Unreal Tournament called Tactical Ops, which is basically to UT what CS is to Half-life.


----------



## Randman (Jan 2, 2004)

Have yet to try Rainbow Six on Mac, but it rocks on the X-Box. Unreal's good, though I still have fond memories of staying up all night playing Marathon marathons on the Macs at work with co-workers.


----------



## Damrod (Jan 2, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Have yet to try Rainbow Six on Mac, but it rocks on the X-Box. Unreal's good, though I still have fond memories of staying up all night playing Marathon marathons on the Macs at work with co-workers.



Marathon...haven't played it for quite a while.

How does it behave in the classic environment anyway?


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 2, 2004)

where could i find marathon, preferably the trilogy set that had the level editor software?


----------



## sad05 (Jan 3, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Have yet to try Rainbow Six on Mac, but it rocks on the X-Box. Unreal's good, though I still have fond memories of staying up all night playing Marathon marathons on the Macs at work with co-workers.



Holy smokes! Now THAT's taking me back! I did the same thing with Marathon. We'd all sit far away from each other (to discourage checking out what your neighbor was doing), use the intercom to yell things at each other, order pizza and waste a perfectly good Saturday afternoon. Man, I loved downloading new maps and trying to find all of the hidden rooms and secrets. Super sweet.


----------



## iMan (Jan 3, 2004)

I play Tactical Ops, I like it because it's a good mix between reality and shoot 'em up.  I just tried Halo but it's just to poorly programmed, runs like crap even on my new powerbook. Hope they'll update it so it'll run smoother.
But check out tactical ops if you want something like Counter strike.

Viktor


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jan 4, 2004)

Dear Kafene,

So you want a First Person multiplayer game for MacOS X? Well, there are quite a few out there that should meet your needs.

These include:

1. Unreal Tournoment 2003
2. Jedi Knight II: Jedi Academy
3. Medal Of Honour / Spearhead Expansion Pack
4. Rainbow Six: Ghost Recon
5. Rainbow Six: raven Shield

All these should meet your needs in one form or another. Personally, I would pick Medal Of Honour, but this is my personal preference. The hours that I have wasted playing this game...


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 5, 2004)

Good list, cockneygeezer.

One minor correction: Ghost Recon is not a Rainbow Six game. The R6 games are anti-terrorist squads. The "Ghosts" are vanguard special forces military.

Doug

P.S. Ghost Recon rocks! It's faster on my iMac in Panther, too.


----------



## kafene (Jan 5, 2004)

dktrickey said:
			
		

> Good list, cockneygeezer.
> 
> One minor correction: Ghost Recon is not a Rainbow Six game. The R6 games are anti-terrorist squads. The "Ghosts" are vanguard special forces military.
> 
> ...



I'm going through the "training" phase on both games. I picked them up at a local comp store.  The games seem pretty cool.. I'm glad I got them, although I can only play one (who's got time for two games! .

Have you played them on GameRanger yet? How is it. Laggy at all or is it just plain fun?

kafene.


----------



## Racer D (Jan 6, 2004)

wow wow wow, why did ya people forget RTCW?

that and ghost recon like said, haven't played rainbow six yet

but for multiplayer with friends, quake3 all the way


----------

